# Phila,PA-Free Male-no time..needs gone Frid 11/20



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I am in college, and do not have time to care for a Beautiful energetic male
German Shepherd. Therefore I am looking for a new home, where he will be
loved and cared for. 

I need to find someone by tomorrow, the latest (Friday Nov, 20) 
My phone number is: 215- 289- 7435 

* Location: Philadelphia, PA
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial
interests

image 1473103833-0
<http://images.craigslist.org/3nd3me3l55Q25T45R09bj175ed6eb8c941c89.jpg> 

image 1473103833-1
<http://images.craigslist.org/3k03me3l15Q55Td5Sd9bj79fcd63242cf1818.jpg> 

image 1473103833-2
<http://images.craigslist.org/3kc3m83p45O35Pd5R49bj4faafbb5ba181bc4.jpg> 

image 1473103833-3
<http://images.craigslist.org/3k03md3l55Oc5T95S19bja49f67dbb13e1c97.jpg> 

PostingID: 1473103833


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Phila,PA-Free Male-no time..needs gone Frid 11*


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Phila,PA-Free Male-no time..needs gone Frid 11*

He is really cute. It really irks me that they need to find a home for him in ONE DAY!!







That's just asking for trouble. The poor little guy--I hope he lucks out and finds a good home.


----------



## bpierce (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Phila,PA-Free Male-no time..needs gone Frid 11*

what an







.


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Phila,PA-Free Male-no time..needs gone Frid 11*

I know that a GSR-SP Board Member has tried to contact this person.....but hasn't gotten a response.


----------



## JennSolo (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Phila,PA-Free Male-no time..needs gone Frid 11*

he is adopted..I called and it was a re-adoption..the people din;t want the dog..but I put her to rescue


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Phila,PA-Free Male-no time..needs gone Frid 11*

I'm lost


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Phila,PA-Free Male-no time..needs gone Frid 11*










Is this the same dog?

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1266851#Post1266851

I am lost too as to what is going on and what is needed.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Phila,PA-Free Male-no time..needs gone Frid 11*

I think it's the same dog. It's the only one that matches but I'm pretty lost too.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Phila,PA-Free Male-no time..needs gone Frid 11*

Any news on this guy, or an explanation on his status from the OP?


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Phila,PA-Free Male-no time..needs gone Frid 11*

I'll try to find out if she responded to any of our emails.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Phila,PA-Free Male-no time..needs gone Frid 11*

according to the other thread above
( http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1266851#Post1266851) Tess from Phil. has him and he is safe...


----------

